# Help with playlist!



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey all, my Husband has planned a big party for this weekend fo all ourneighbors and friends. Long story short I need some help with getting some Alt Country & country tunes for my playlist. I like to set up my iPod beforehand and let it go all night. I already have the no-brianers like Shania Twain, Brooks&Dunn and that Save a Horse one. Hopefully what you suggest will be available on iTunes. Any suggestions for some up tempo Country tunes?

Thanks!
Lisa


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Gosh my country ended with Eddie Rabbit really. Though "some" Alan Jackson I like and some Dixie Chicks.

Otherwise I like Patsy Cline, John Denver, Johnny Cash (I just think Reba is cute, no idea about her singing kqoct)... kinda a few decades out on the 'modern' country.


**Edit wow, been 11 years since Eddie passed away :/ time moves too fast some days. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ1GQFtHGxU


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Pretty much anything in the top 40 on CMT...

But some artists off the top:

Brad Paisley - I'm still a guy, online, start a band, waitin on a woman
RoadHammers (Canadian), home grown
Kenny Chesney - Beer in mexico, everybody wants to go to heaven
Big and Rich (Save a horse, ride a cowboy)
Friends in Low Places (Garth Brooks..live version if possible)
John Rich - Shuttin Detroit Down
Dairus Rucker - It wont be like this for long
Alan Jackson - Good Time
Keith Urban - Good as I once was
Leann Womack
Tara Oram
Beverly Mahood


Anything by Surgarland will be good, lots of fast party type songs

Umm...hope that helps! 

~Andrew


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Heres a few country and alt country CDs that I really like:

Brad Paisley: Mud on the Tires
Dwight Yoakam: Blame the Vain
Dwight Yoakam: Just Lookin for a Hit
Emmylou Harris: Wrecking Ball (with Daniel Lanois)
The Jayhawks: Hollywood Town Hall
Kathleen Edwards: Failer
Kathleen Edwards: Asking for Flowers
Lucinda Williams: Car Wheels on a Gravel Road
Wilco: AM
Willie Nelson: Across the Borderline 
16 Biggest Hits (pretty much anything by Willie Nelson)
Ryan Adams: Heartbreaker


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

kw_guitarguy said:


> Pretty much anything in the top 40 on CMT...
> 
> But some artists off the top:
> 
> ...


Isn't Darius Rucker the Hootie and the Blowfish guy?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Toby Keith - I'll never smoke weed with Willie again.

You could probably get some CCR to fit in there too. Some John Prine could be considered. I'm not really a country guy, but I like some Kristofferrson, Me and Bobbie Magee would go. Let's not forget Willie too, lots of choices there.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Awwwwwwww..............no Van Halen????largetongue


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Toby Keith - I'll never smoke weed with Willie again.
> 
> You could probably get some CCR to fit in there too. Some John Prine could be considered. I'm not really a country guy, but I like some Kristofferrson, Me and Bobbie Magee would go. Let's not forget Willie too, lots of choices there.


Hey yeah thanks, I'm good with what I call "real" country, it's this new stuff that's more like watered down rock without the roll you know? :smile:


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Isn't Darius Rucker the Hootie and the Blowfish guy?


Yup!

Also, Alan Jackson and Jimmy Buffet's 5 o'clock somewhere, and Toby Keith's beer for my horses are good ones for a party crowd...

~Andrew


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Toby Keith - I'll never smoke weed with Willie again.
> 
> You could probably get some CCR to fit in there too. Some John Prine could be considered. I'm not really a country guy, but I like some Kristofferrson, *Me and Bobbie Magee* would go. Let's not forget Willie too, lots of choices there.


Whoa and my mind instantly flipped to Me and You and a Dog Named Boo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fgGNZYR5QM


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> Whoa and my mind instantly flipped to Me and You and a Dog Named Boo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fgGNZYR5QM


Oh, now THAT was just uncalled for, what's next Season's in the Sun???


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Oh, now THAT was just uncalled for, what's next Season's in the Sun???


:bow: where there will joy and there will be fun?


hehe actually, "me and you" is on my top ten must have long road trip driving songs playlist. Has been forever, no idea why. Kinda like chicken soup or home fries, it's comfort music.

So far, other than a couple of singers I don't recognise a single person/band listed  I think I am VERY far out of the loop for what 'country' is these days!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Oh, now THAT was just uncalled for, what's next Season's in the Sun???



So... what was the title on the flip side ????? 

A little didy called "Put the bone in" .... it went over well in the Catholic School cafeteria.....

When in doubt ..... Bluegrass works ... 

Nickle Creek is my present BG fave ..


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> So... what was the title on the flip side ?????
> 
> A little didy called "Put the bone in" .... it went over well in the Catholic School cafeteria.....
> 
> ...


I really like Nickle Creek, used to jam with a guy and we used to do Reasons Why. LOVE those harmonies!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hez0oL5WTBQ

A GREAT country performer and song!


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Try some ryan adams,some of his songs have an alt country vibe to them.I like "oh my sweet carolina".
Heres a link, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvIRk8wvC_A


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

xuthal said:


> Try some ryan adams,some of his songs have an alt country vibe to them.I like "oh my sweet carolina".
> Heres a link, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvIRk8wvC_A



Nice stuff... kind of reminds my of Willie.P Bennent


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

If it's not too late, my wife has a little bit of alt country on her iPod that she plays in the car...

Two songs I like are both by Carrie Underwood...they've kinda grown on me I guess. One is "Before He Cheats" and the other is "Last Name". They are just catchy tunes and, of course, it's the lyrics that make them fun to listen to. Both very funny.

Enjoy your party and happy May 2-4!:smilie_flagge17:


----------

